

Show HN: Turn Dropbox in a CMS - mneumegen

The majority of CMS&#x27;s are overkill for a simple 10 page website. Deploying with Cloud Cannon takes a few steps.<p>* Drag static website files into Dropbox to deploy<p>* Add class of &quot;editable&quot; to any div in the HTML to setup CMS<p>* Simple content editor for your clients with no branding and requires no registration<p>* All websites are automatically compressed periodically (CSS &amp; Javascript minified, all assets served from CDN).<p>Static websites are becoming super powerful with 3rd party applications such as Firebase, Disqus and Wufoo. We want to be a big part of this static website ecosystem.<p>All feedback is welcome.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloudcannon.com
======
jmduke
This is a really cool idea. I've been looking for ways to combine the
advantages of a static site with a more traditional CMS-esque workflow (I love
Jekyll, but I hate having to recompile my site and repush it just to add a new
post -- it makes things like mobile editing difficult.)

My question is thus: how would this work with a blog? The demo video showed
how to change the text of divs on a landing page, but is it possible to
actually create new pages/posts?

~~~
mneumegen
Thanks for the feedback. I agree Jekyll's awesome. At the moment Cloud Cannon
works with the output of a Jekyll site (Since it's just normal HTML, CSS and
Js) but that's as far as the integration goes.

I can see the power of having full Jekyll integration (Being able to add new
posts, client's edits being saved back into the Jekyll templates etc). It's
definitely something I'll be looking into.

------
meerita
Basic $5 per month 1 website

I prefer having my own server for $5 and use Jekyll to admin not one but
several websites.

------
achalv
Pretty awesome. I love how just one css class can change the way content is
shared between client and dev. :)

------
mneumegen
[http://cloudcannon.com](http://cloudcannon.com)

